# Road Trip! (Home Now!)



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Ok, so as most of you know I am going down to SC to pick up some goats from Ashley. Also dropping three off in PA. My friend is going to be taking care of my animals when I am gone. She has my cell phone number and the Vets number. I was wondering if I could give her any of your numbers in case she can't get a hold of me and something happens. She had two goats a couple years ago until she had to get rid of them and she was a vet tec for a while. So she knows something about animals lol. But I know you lose your head when something goes wrong. So it would be great if I could give her an extra number or two. 

I am getting excited! Got the oil changed in the car the other day and I got some straw to fill the crates with. Now I just need to get everything else ready and packed!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Road Trip!*

Don't know how much help I could be, but here ya go. :thumbup:

1(405) 433 8021


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Road Trip!*

You will be more help than my vet. Hopefully nothing goes wrong.... but I just want to be ready in case.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Road Trip!*

Well....heres to a safe trip and a big Congrats on those 2 LUCKY Gals getting Sweet Gum goaties!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Road Trip!*

Runaround - you can give her my number. My cell is 509.499.5828 If I don't answer - leave a message and I will call right back. I don't answer numbers that I don't know


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Road Trip!*

you have mine which of course you can pass on to her.

And about coming to my place ----- keep it in your plans I will make sure if I am not at work I am home


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Road Trip!*

There are already more then enough knowledgeable people who's numberds you have but I'll give you mine too, just in case!

319-795-8148


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Road Trip!*

Thanks everyone! That should be enough.

I'm so excited to go!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Road Trip!*

I have to say I am really excited to see some of the members from here.

I also can't wait to see Stacey and Angie again! I can't wait to see how Angie has grown!


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Road Trip!*

Double the excitement on this end! I got someone to stay with DH that is close by so at the ring of the phone I can be on my way :leap: I don't get out much---can you tell? :sigh: 
Candy :sun:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Road Trip!*

oh Candy who are you getting? I must have missed it

thats awesome for you -- wonderful


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Road Trip!*

I'm getting the 'unnamed' buckling--soon to be named Adam, because he's my first 'man' and Sunshine/Sunny. I've never had registered goats before and am really excited. My girls are all 100% nigie and, I think, look good conformity wise. Liz says they look good, so I'm taking her at her word. Next summer, when they all don't look so 'fluffy' I'll post them and ask you all to tear them down so I can improve what I have. I had 2 bucklings, that I wethered, that went to 4H people and they took 1st and 2nd in their class at the fair. I was so-o-o proud.
Candy :sun:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Road Trip!*

oh sweet!!! how awesome


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Road Trip!*

Wahoo! I'm getting even more excited! Packed clothes last night and made a list of things I can't forget to take.

See you tomorrow Stacey! :leap:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Road Trip!*

Everyone's dewormed and ready to go. I know you guys are excited! Its always so much fun getting a new goat!!!

I do think these boys will make you proud. All 3 are great genetics and all 3 are very nice with confirmation. I think Adam could easily be a show buck too. Cruiser and Lark definitely are since they're grown. Please send pictures as they grow too!

SunShine and Adam are about the same size. Him being a single and her being from twins and out of a ff. She's a basketball with legs right now. So fuzzy!!! I get so tickled with the kids going into their first winter. 

Its been very cold here at night but everyone is doing great. See you soon!!!


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Road Trip!*

How is Adam's & Sunny's neck length? Just one of the things I would like to improve on. When you say 'cold', do you mean COLD--we've had a frost last 5 days. I'm glad that they have their 'winter coats' on. This is going to be to ONLY good day next week. Tues, DH has to be 1 1/2 hrs from to get scars removed from his cataract surgery (be there by 7 AM :ZZZ: )
Wed. he has to be at hospital (only 1/2 hr from home) to undergo surgery for bladder cancer. They plan to keep him "at least overnight", so the rest of the week I'll be playing nurse more than usual :sigh: Do you think Adam should be separated from Sunny and my little Madam?
Candy :sun:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Road Trip!*

Ok so I am spoiling the new boys and they are getting new collars. lol Just went out to get them. Now I just need to stuff everything in the car!

Boy Ty is in for a long road trip... maybe some of the buck smell will be blown off by the time he gets to Bob. :slapfloor:

You need some :hug: :hug: Candy


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Road Trip!*

Thanks, Ashley---greatly needed and accepted.
Candy :sun:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Road Trip!*

Candy...Ashleys page is set up so nice that it's super easy to check out those babies pedigree's...I love Adams dam...Civil has a beautiful udder as well as a very dairy neck...as does his sire, so I don't think you'll have a problem there! RunAround...you have a safe trip...and Candy...great big hugs and lots of prayers for you and hubby....Adam is just over 2 months old...he MAY or may not be able to do some damage with your little girls....it's up to you to watch him and be willing to separate if he's being a little buck. :hug: ray:


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Road Trip!*

:scratch: I think I'll try that new goat contraceptive--you remember--the 'apron' used in Africa :ROFL: Or maybe an apron that hangs from the back of the girls :ROFL: 
Should I take pictures? Maybe I could sell them and make enough to pay for feed :idea: 
( I really am joking--honest )
Candy :sun:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Road Trip!*

It is a good thing Sweet Pea just went OUT of heat or I would have been EXTREMELY tempted to see about breeding her to to Ty when you stop by. :roll: :help:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Road Trip!*

:hug: Wonder if that "buck apron" would really work? :ROFL:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Road Trip!*



StaceyRoop said:


> It is a good thing Sweet Pea just went OUT of heat or I would have been EXTREMELY tempted to see about breeding her to to Ty when you stop by. :roll: :help:


Darn lol. He should give capacity. Thats for sure. His mom gives tons of milk. Could easily get her milk star. I just haven't invested the money in it yet.

If you invest in a goat apron Candy then we will NEED pictures! And the design plans! :slapfloor:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Road Trip!*

well........we can talk, she maybe still in heat :shrug:

please talk me OUT of it! lol I dont need March babies :hair:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Road Trip!*

Lol I have one jan/feb and two march so far. :hammer:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Road Trip!*

Awww....come on Stacey...the earlier the better...you won't have to wait as long for cuddly wittle beebee's!! I have "HOPEFULLY" 2in March.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Road Trip!*

well Sweet Pea isnt in heat so it really is a mute point :wink:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Road Trip!*

Well we are off! Wish us luck!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Road Trip!*

Have fun! I know you will do that!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Road Trip!*



Candy said:


> How is Adam's & Sunny's neck length? Just one of the things I would like to improve on.


They both should have plenty of neck length. I don't think you'll need to improve on that. Obviously its cool and they have winter coats so they would need clipped and set-up properly to see the real length.

See you soon! I know you're excited!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Road Trip!*

ashely (RunAround) is in NJ and about a half hour to 45 minutes from my house :leap:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Road Trip!*

Cool! She said she'd get here either tomorrow evening or Monday morning.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Road Trip!*

Ashely and her mom did a quick stop over --- it decided to pour rain on us and Ashely and I got soaked. She spent time with Angie and I did decide to see if Ty would breed Sweet Pea - she wasnt in heat and was upset to be out of her pen, then it started to rain. Oh well, I dont need March 24th babies anyway

Bob Ty is so HANDSOME. A little on the small size but he certainly has the complete package, I was really happy to see if Sweet Pea would accept him unfortunatly she didnt.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Road Trip!*

Those does love to do things their way don't they? LOL

I wonder if they'll make it here tonight or in the AM. I haven't heard anything from her yet.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Road Trip!*

Ashley you must be excited to have Sweet Gum goaties coming here to PA....If only I had the room...miss Plenty was who I would have wanted, she is very striking in color...hope she does well for her new owner! BTW...Where is the farthest place you ever sold your goaties to?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Road Trip!*

I believe Arizona is the furtherest a goat of mine has traveled. We shipped a wether and a Mini-Oberhasli doeling to Arizona. We've had Civil, Plenty and Hera go to TN, sold some here in SC, some in NC. All over and I don't really remember all the previous ones.

I am thrilled to know that my goatlies are going to great homes. I truly and utterly hope they do spectacular for their new owners. I hope they win in the show ring and freshen with these huge fabulous udders. Would just make me so proud.

Ashley just left here with Lark, Cruiser, SunShine and Adam. She was very nice. Wish we could have talked more. Can't blame her one bit for hoping to cut some time off on the way back tomorrow. I'd do the same.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Road Trip!*

yes Ashely and her mom are just wonderfully nice! I told them to move down to NJ (they are looking to move downsouth to like North or South Carolina).


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Road Trip!*

Hey they have free wifi here at the econolodge.

Sorry we couldn't talk more Ashley! I really wanted to! So far everyone is doing good. The big boys are munching like crazy on hay. Act like nothing is going on at all. Ty is snorting like crazy at them but they don't respond to his taunting.

Candy your kids are doing good! Pretty scared but I don't blame them. Filled their crate with hay and straw so they should be good. Managed to get back to N.C. already. Somewhere on route 71. Boy am I tired! :ZZZ:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Road Trip!*

Glad to hear your trip is going so well!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Road Trip!*

Going good so far! Just hope I get to P.A. in alright time tomorrow. Should have really given myself more time so that I could visit everyone longer.

Your husband was talking about how people drive around here Ashley, well we drove by two accidents just about 15 mins from your house! I thought boston drivers were crazy! And speed limits of 70mph?! Wow.

Angie is sooo big now Stacey! It was awesome to stop by and say Hi. Sorry it was so short. Angie looks awesome by the way! And Ty is soooo frustrated that he didn't get the girl. :slapfloor:

Oh and we got pulled over by a cop last night! :shocked: I guess the trailer lights were weird. He was really hot though. :drool: Didn't write me a warning or anything.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Road Trip!*

:slapfloor: Too funny! I'm glad the boys are taking this all in so well. They're pretty laid back guys though. The kids will be better when they get a chance to feel solid ground again and be quiet and still. They should settle down then. All this road stuff is new to them too. They've never left here before.

Yes people can be psychos on the road. You should see it when it snows or ices. People make a mad dash to the store and buy up the milk and bread and drive like looneys.

I've lived here since I was 8.5 years old. Moved here from Ohio. I love it and will never leave. Closer you get to the beach the sander the dirt gets. Closer to the mountains (we're in the foothills) you get red mud. Doesn't really interfere with growing anything but its red mud just the same. Only black soil we find is where the goat poo has composted. :wink: I just want a flat place. So we've been thinking about moving. Find a bigger area with less neighbors and it has to be flat! We wouldn't move far though.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Road Trip!*

Well we are in PA now. Getting to sleep at a decent time tonight.

The boys are doing good. Raining here so I got out the tarp.

Dropped off Candy's kids with her and Ty with Bob. Nice to meet everyone! I had a great time talking. Boy was Ty Man showing off for Bob. :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Road Trip! (In PA right now)*

Ashley, thats great news....glad that you made 2 PA people very happy tonite...Get some rest before you head home ok?


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Road Trip! (In PA right now)*

Ty is home and thinks he is the luckiest boy alive. One of the three girls we put him in with is apparently in heat because she is standing for him and he is having his way with her. It was getting too romantic so I had the kids come in so they didn't get to see any goat porn. Besides it is past their bedtime.
Candy- The goats loved the cookies.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Road Trip! (In PA right now)*

Bob....glad that Ty has fit in so well!! And yep...those cookies are awesome, maybe once you get the "Ty cologne" washed off you can talk your wife into making some for your girls too!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Road Trip! (In PA right now)*

Glad to hear he is doing good and that you got back alright. I'm sure Ty is feeling very lucky right now, thats for sure! :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Road Trip! (In PA right now)*

isnt he gorgeous bob!!


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Road Trip! (In PA right now)*

Yes he is and Tia thinks so too. :wahoo:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Road Trip! (In PA right now)*

Too funny. :ROFL: Those bucks are not shy that's for certain. Hope your trip continues to go smoothly. I bet you're ready to be home. Hope the kids are settling in ok with you Candy.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Road Trip! (In PA right now)*

Rain, rain, go away! I also heard its snowing out north! Sneaking some of the free oatmeal out to the boys now. lol


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Road Trip! (In PA right now)*

Just thought I'd let you know some things Ashley/RunAround didn't tell you :sigh: . I sat in the parking lot waiting for them and never saw them drive in. After about 1/2 hr to 45 min. I decided to drive around (I was getting a bit worried). That's when I saw this man standing in the parking lot with a goat of all things. It was Bob! Thank goodness everyone was patient and waited for me to get smart enough to find them :shrug: . I was so excited that I couldn't think of anyones name so I got out of the van and said, "Hi, Ty. I have a cookie for you" How's that for an opening line.  
The kids survived the trip but were scared, of course. Adam had the runs, so when we got home I gave both of them a dose of Albon, will continue for the full course. I put them in a seperate pen with water and lots of hay. This morning I introduced them to Madam, my 5 mo doe. They sniffed and smelled each other but no problems. Sunny and Adam are still scared of their new surroundings and me (this windy, rainy weather doesn't help much). I hope some of their sweetness rubs off on Madam. I'll get pictures of them and Madam when I can to let you all see their new 'digs'.
Candy :sun:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Road Trip! (In PA right now)*

 Don't know how many people I've met like that and it takes a while to figure it out. I finally learned to ask for the car and/or description of the people I was meeting. Haha

Yes I'd definitely do the Albon. They should be fine. Hopefully they won't freak out too long and will warm up to you. That's a huge change from their usual routine. Hope his runs clear up soon. He's not one to act out physically, so it'll be in his tummy. Both have been very healthy kids though so I can't complain. Both are very correct too. I was going to keep both until we decided to downsize. So I think they'll be great starters for you. Yes treats and TLC should bring them around. My kids never are ones to go for treats a whole lot, but they love branches, leaves etc. I don't know why. We do saltines here, goldfish crackers (they mob me when I'm eating them. haha), bread on a small scale etc. Kids just don't seem to get into that stuff as much as my older kids or adults do.

Its funny, I offered the goats some pumpkin yesterday after carving ours. Turned their noses up to it. I can't get them to eat any fruits or veggies like that. My goats must be stuck-up. Haha My chickens had a field day with the pumpkin though.

Hope I made the registration and everything pretty strait forward. If you have any questions just ask.  Hope you like them!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Road Trip! (In PA right now)*

oh my gosh there was tons of snow!!!

I have pictures of it in case you don't believe me. Will upload them later.

There was a four car pile up because of it and another car on the side of the road. 
One Jersey cop figured he was too good to slip around on the snow and pulled onto the highway from the median wicked fast. He slipped and slid all over the road!

The boys got back fine. Peed on themselves as soon as I put them in the stall.

Spice was thrilled to see me home. She jumped on my knee and wouldn't leave me alone.

Goats got into some of the chicken feed but other than that everyone was fine.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm glad to hear all is well with you...my goodness, sounds like you had an awful time getting home though...sorry, but I'm glad the snow stayed to the NE!! I'm nt ready to see it here yet.lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

glad you got back safe and sound! New Jersey people (police included) have no idea how to drive in the snow PERIOD!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Boy that was one long ride wasn't it? Glad you made it back safe and sound and the boys are apparently handling it ok. :ROFL: Bucks. :roll:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh man! I missed you when you were here! Sorry, I dropped my cell and couldn't find it, of all things! Had to wait for Hubby to get home (used his cell to find my cell :doh: ). But, I'm glad you found each other and had a safe (if not uneventful), trip. Darn.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Thats ok Di. It was a pretty short meeting anyways because it was cold. 

Glad to hear your back alright Candy and that the kids are settling in. They were a bit bewildered by the trip.


----------

